# Fantastic Contraption



## Admin (Nov 13, 2012)

Being a DIY community we have a ton of creative thinkers. Have any of you played Fantastic Contraption? 

http://fantasticcontraption.com/

It's a good way to lose an afternoon.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks...I have stuff to do ya know!! My kid loves it!:trophy:


----------



## Admin (Nov 14, 2012)

It's a pretty great game. I find myself playing it when I have a weekend to blow.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 15, 2012)

Reminds me of "The Incredible Machine".


----------



## ckelly10 (Nov 16, 2012)

wow this is a great game...can see myself getting lost on this for the rest of the afternoon haha


----------



## Admin (Nov 16, 2012)

It's a pretty great game.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 16, 2012)

Austin; I think to much game playing can cause short term memory loss and you start to repeat your self.


----------



## Admin (Nov 19, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Austin; I think to much game playing can cause short term memory loss and you start to repeat your self.



I don't know, it's a pretty great game. 

I also have an infant that does not like to sleep.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 19, 2012)

It's a pretty great game. I find myself playing it when I have a weekend to blow
It's a pretty great game. 
I don't know, it's a pretty great game.
Yup: you're getting there


----------



## Admin (Nov 20, 2012)

Have you played it yet Neal?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 20, 2012)

I looked at it and played around but it's not the kind of thing that grabs me.


----------



## Admin (Nov 21, 2012)

Do you play games online? 

If so what do you play? I'm always looking for new games.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 21, 2012)

Do you play games online? 

No, they just don't interest me. I'm not knocking them or the people who play them, as people have different interests. What comes to mind is my kid when they were teen agers. One was playing some game or something and I overherd the other say "small things amuse small minds" and the one retorted "nothing amuses a no mind"


----------



## Admin (Nov 21, 2012)

I see this as an extension of the game culture that is prevalent through all human society. 

Mancala is a simple game, but I would not say it is for the simple minded. 

It's what you make of it, but then it always is.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 21, 2012)

I was just amused at how meny times you said it was great.


----------



## Admin (Nov 25, 2012)

I was too.


----------

